# JTable not editable



## pat270881 (6. Apr 2005)

hallo,

Ich möchte gerne meine JTable nicht editierbar machen. Ich verwende eine JTable und ein DefaultTableModel. Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung?

pat


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Apr 2005)

Schau doch mal hier:

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.swing.table/NoEdit.html


----------



## pat270881 (6. Apr 2005)

ja aber dafür muss ich doch der isCellEditable Methode einen Row und ColumnIndex übergeben, aber ich möchte alle Zeilen der Tabelle nicht editierbar machen...?


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2005)

pat270881 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja aber dafür muss ich doch der isCellEditable Methode einen Row und ColumnIndex übergeben, aber ich möchte alle Zeilen der Tabelle nicht editierbar machen...?



Du musst die Methode nicht aufrufen, das macht der JTable selbst. isCellEditable(...) ist eine vorhandene Methode. Indem du sie überschreibst und einfach immer false zurückliefern lässt sorgst du dafür, dass alle Zellen der Tabelle automatisch nicht editierbar sind.


----------



## abollm (6. Apr 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..] Du musst die Methode nicht aufrufen, das macht der JTable selbst. isCellEditable(...) ist eine vorhandene Methode. Indem du sie überschreibst und einfach immer false zurückliefern lässt sorgst du dafür, dass alle Zellen der Tabelle automatisch nicht editierbar sind.



Da mir AlArenal zuvorgekommen ist, hier ein Stück Code (man beachte die Auskommentierungen!):


```
public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col) {
/*         boolean ret;
         if (row > 0)
            ret = true;
         else
            ret = false;
         if (ret)
            return true;
         else */
            return false;
      }
```


----------

